# Mavs vs Magic (Nov9)



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (4-0) vs Orlando Magic (2-1)



Starting Lineups:






































vs.








































Key Matchup:









vs








Battle of the Bench
*</center>


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I predict...

DAL - 105
ORL - 99

The Mavs have kept every team below 100 pts so far (SAC and GS had 98).


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

mavs 104 magic 90


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Call me crazy but I think the Magic will pull this one out. Dallas had a tough OT game last night and then they had to travel, while the Magic are rested and pissed after the Charlotte game. They also handled Dallas in the preseason. Francis is going to go wild on the rookie.

102-97 Magic.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Not a very easy game to guess, Orlando will be playing in front of their crowd.

My prediction:

Mavs - 98
Magic - 93


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 102
Orlando 96


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I want to see Jameer Nelson play in this game. 

DHarris vs Nelson would be a good matchup.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dallas wins in an ugly one....

Dallas 89
Orlando 83

I know its going to be hard after a tough OT game, but honestly, what big man on Orlando is going to stop Dirk???


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> I know its going to be hard after a tough OT game, but honestly, what big man on Orlando is going to stop Dirk???


Dwight did a good job of guarding him in the preseason, but who can really guard Dirk anyway? And who on Dallas is going to guard anybody on the Magic ?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

DHoward hasn't been playin as good as he was in the preseason. Maybe people just took it easy on him.

I don't think Francs can win this game by himself...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

[email protected] the picture of Stack and Hedo

hard game because they could be very tired from last night and the magic have been off since losing to Charlotte i believe on Saturday. But these are nba players. 

So Dallas 93
Orlando 88


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Magic take the lead in the 2nd off of 2 fastbreak dunks from Mobley and Francis...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Another dunk by Francis  

And Cato had two huge blocks in a row.

43-34 Magic 

Orlando got so many fast breaks...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Magic lead at the half...

50-40

Francis is leading Orlando in everything: 14 pts, 5 rebs and 4 asts.

Quis leads the Mavs with 12 pts.

Dirk didn't score a field goal in the first half.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Dallas bench has played well so far. They need to keep it up since most of the starters are tired from the OT game last night. This is when having a good bench benefits


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Quis has got a lot of PT at the point.

Francis has had his way for much of the game against this zone.

I like when Quis plays the point and Terry plays SG. They should do more of this.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Dirk has started hitting some shots. The Mavs were down by 21 at one point and now the score is...

DAL - 69
ORL - 62

Dirk with 13 in the 3rd.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

JoHo with another double digit rebounding game. 

He has a 11+ boards in this game.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Hedo with a big 3 pointer to put the Magic up 92 - 78.

He has 17 pts off the bench.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Steve Francis needs 1 more ast for the triple double.

And DHoward missed the oop!!


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

Pretty ugly offensive game. So many buckets went in and out. Hopefully the Mavs will get some rest and pick themselves up.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The streak is alive!!

The Mavs haven't allowed a team score 100+ this season. That's 5 games in a row.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Final Score:

Orlando Magic - 94
Dallas Mavs - 84


Francis with 16, 10 and 9. One assist shy of the triple double.

Hedo had 19 off the bench, DHoward had 15 and 11, Hill with 17 and 9 boards.



For the Mavs, Dirk had 20 pts, JoHo had 11 boards, Damp had 13 boards.

Off the bench Quis had 16 and Stack had 12.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=241109019 

The Mavs better play better against the Heat this Thurs.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The reason we lost was that Orlando made it a fastbreak game.

The Mavs were tired from the OT win against GSW and they came into Orlando late.

We played well at certain times but couldn't keep it up throughout the entire game. Dirk led a big comeback to cut it to 7 pts from a 21 point deficit.

I expect a much closer game against Miami. Quis should be able to guard DWade.


I'm done for now...


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> The reason we lost was that Orlando made it a fastbreak game.
> 
> The Mavs were tired from the OT win against GSW and they came into Orlando late.
> ...


no doubt. we had no energy tonight. it was like we were sleep walking. mavs have a day off and then play the heat. hopefully there's a much better effort


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The score nor the play of the Mavs did not surprise me because of the night before. They will play much better in Miami.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Who do I give it too

DHarris34Phan - 89-83 Mavs way
Captain Obvious - 102-97 Orlandos way


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> Who do I give it too
> 
> DHarris34Phan - 89-83 Mavs way
> Captain Obvious - 102-97 Orlandos way


captain obvious score was closer to the actual game score


----------

